# Prepper Events: Fairs, Expos, and Trainings



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

I have missed some things that I would have gone to, had I known they were happening. Let's share happenings that others might be interested in attending. I think making sure we have dates and times, links and other basic information can be helpful. I do not know the owners of this company, but attended one of their expos a few years ago, so I am on their mailing list.

Two upcoming expos that I know of:



> http://www.selfrelianceexpo.com
> Irving, TX - May 13-14
> Hours
> Friday: Noon - 6pm
> ...





> http://www.selfrelianceexpo.com
> Denver, CO November 4 and 5
> Hours
> Friday: Noon - 6pm
> ...


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

You know weedy your idea is a good one, if anyone knows of an event, classes, expo's or other shin dig let us know, maybe we can't attend, but on the other hand maybe we can, and having the information would be helpful for Vacations or other break times.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

camo2460 said:


> You know weedy your idea is a good one, if anyone knows of an event, classes, expo's or other shin dig let us know, maybe we can't attend, but on the other hand maybe we can, and having the information would be helpful for Vacations or other break times.


And maybe we can have some meet and greets if more than one of us is able to go.


----------



## FrankW (Mar 10, 2012)

As a community we really need to step up and support those events.
Especially training events.

Remember training is something no one can confiscate from you!


----------



## obg12 (Apr 9, 2016)

If your in MO.you might find some classes here.
http://moreenergy.org/events/2016-04/


----------



## 21601mom (Jan 15, 2013)

weedygarden said:


> I have missed some things that I would have gone to, had I known they were happening. Let's share happenings that others might be interested in attending. I think making sure we have dates and times, links and other basic information can be helpful. I do not know the owners of this company, but have attended one of their expos a few years ago, so I am on their mailing list.
> 
> Two upcoming expos that I know of:


Thank you, Weedy! Can't wait to attend!!


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

This would be a great sticky.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

Sustainable Preparedness Expo

http://susprepexpo.com/

Save the dates:

May 15, 2016 - Spokane County Fairgrounds

Detailed Information on Classes, Seminars, Vendors and Door Prizes: 
Sustainable Preparedness:

"The Practice of Perpetual Preparedness"

The Sustainable Preparedness Expo is back by popular demand! Don't miss THE preparedness expo: May 15, 2016.

Whether your interest is in preparedness, homesteading, or sustainable living, you will find a wealth of information. Come learn valuable skills at many excellent training sessions, connect with preparedness-minded attendees, obtain hard to find equipment, supplies and advice you need from a wide variety of vendors present at their booths. It's a one-of-a-kind experience you won't want to miss! Our venue will be the Spokane County Fair & Expo Center, with its convenient location and ample free & easy parking.

Where?

Spokane Valley Fair & Expo Center
404 N. Havana St
Spokane Valley, WA 99202

FREE PARKING!

When?

Sunday, May 15, 2016

Doors open at 10 am and close at 6 pm

General Admission $12, under 12 years old is free!

Schedules of seminar speakers and hands-on classes will be posted as they come in. Keep an eye on this page!

*Schedules and speakers are subject to change. We will keep it as updated as possible!

Here's what's on the docket so far&#8230;

Hands-on Classes:

1)"Bug Out Bag" by Ranger Rick

2)"Emergency Suturing" by David Pruett, MD of AMP-3.net

❝ $95 fee for supplies charged by AMP-3; pre-registration is required. This class fills up fast!

NOTE: This fee is in addition to your admission to the Expo

TO REGISTER FOR SUTURING CLASS CLICK HERE

3)"Emergency Dental Procedures" by Howard Shayne, DDS

- CANCELLED due to medical emergency -

Seminar Presenters include:

"Introduction to HAM Radio Communication" David Pruett, MD amp-3.net

"Emergency Dental Situations" CANCELLED Howard Shayne, DDS

"Permaculture for Preparedness" Sean Mitzel ThePreparedHomestead.org

"Natural Immunity" Rob McClintock SuperHerbals.com

"What You Need to Know Before Looking at Country Property" John Brownlee, JD BuyingOffGrid.com

"Solar Systems and Energy Audits" Gerry Ashby EndurableEnergy.com

"EMP Preparedness" Eric Anderson

"Emergency Communications" Tim Fry

"Home Remedies" Lorene Wright Plan Ahead for Health

"Medical Preparedness" & "Fire on the Homestead" Walt Cross (Fire Chief) The Mustard Seed

"Disaster Preparedness" & "WMDs" Greg Vause EMMT911

"Dinner in a Jar" Janiene Rise RiseNThrive

"Soap Making" Dawn Trammell & Penny Bange

"Wilderness Survival" & "Living It, Loving It, and Making a Living" Tammy & Glen Trayer Trayer Wilderness

"Cyber Security" Arlen Fletcher Gonzaga University

"Economic Preparedness" Charles Fockaert Rocky Mountain Rocket Stoves

"Beekeeping" Ari Alvarez BeeManiacs

"You Can Survive" (part 1 & 2) Jere Franklin You Can Survive

"Straw Bale Gardening" Bruce Moriarty

"The Year-Round Home Grocery" Nancy Meissner Sustainable Preparedness, LLC

&#8230; more coming!

Vendors to connect with:
Amp-3 - Emergency Medical Supplies

AZ Hybrid Light - Solar Flashlights and Device Chargers

Backwoods Home Magazine - DVDs, Books, Backwoods Home Magazine

BeeManiacs - Bee keeping equipment

Bug-N-Out: A Prepper's Paradise - First Aid Kits, Bug Out Kits, Water Filters, etc

Buying Off Grid - DVDs: Buying Off Grid Property, Preparedness, Health; Fuel Preservation

Core Survival, LLC - Perimeter Alarm Systems

EMMT911 - Emergency Management Mitigation Team

Endurable Energy Systems - Solar System Design

Grunberg Schloss, Inc. - Coins, Bullion, Food Storage Supplies

Gruner's Sales - Books, Paracord, Outdoor and Survival Supplies

Handy Sharp/Ruseler's Custom Creations - Tool and Knife sharpeners, Firestarters, Knives

Homestead Hygiene -Sustainable Hygiene Items

Homestead-Store - Handcrafted Drying Racks, Homestead Laundry and Kitchen supplies

Independent Energy Systems -Central Boiler outdoor wood pellet furnace

Mt Lion Distributing - composting toilets, Karat bars & more

Naturally Cozy/Privy Paper - Washable reusable feminine napkin products and incontinence pads; long term storage toilet paper

Outlaw Specialties - Survival and Tactical Gear and Apparel, Hand-dyed yarn, Spinning Wheels, Wise Storage Foods

Pak-Lite Gear - 9v LED flashlights and accessories

Plan Ahead for Health - Charcoal, Flax and Wrap for poultices; Health Books

Renewal by Anderson - windows for your homestead retreat

Rescue Tape NorthWest - Rescue Tape (self-fusing silicone polymer tape)

RiseNThrive - Thrive Freeze Dried foods
Rocky Mountain Rocket Stoves - Rocket Stoves and accessories

Sagle Stove Store - Wise Way non-electric Pellet Stove, Kuma Wood Stove, tools & accessories

SilverFire - Disaster and Recreation Stoves & Cookware

Storm Pump - Well Hand Pump
Super Herbals - Supplements, Kitchen Wares, Books
Survival Retreat Consulting - Books and Resources about Survival Property and Real Estate

Sustainable Preparedness, LLC - Books and DVDs about the Sustainable lifestyle

Team Kautz - do Terra essential oils

The Mustard Seed - Health Products, Expert Advice

The Prepared Homestead - Permaculture Design and Homesteading Resources

Trayer Wilderness - Off Grid Living, Homesteading, Hand Made Items

You Can Survive - Books, CDs, DVDs about homesteading, preparedness, etc

Young Living - Essential Oils
419Systems - Survival Stores: The Prepper's Assistant CD ROM

&#8230; more to come in the very near future!

DOOR PRIZES: (Over $1500.00 worth!!)

Rocky Mountain Rocket Stoves: Rocky - $160.00
Team Kautz: doTerra Essential Oils Introductory Kit and 1 hour Consultation $50.00
Amp-3: Outfitter $380.00
Rescue Tape NorthWest: 3 rolls Rescue Tape $25.00
Super Herbals: "God's Healing Leaves" A user's guide to Herbology - $9.95″
Handy Sharp/Ruseler's Custom Creations: Sharp-N-Sharp sharpener w/ fire starter $20.00
Buying Off Grid: 2 DVD set with documentation on "Avoiding the Pitfalls of Purchasing country Property" as one DVD and "The Purchase Contract" as the other DVD. - $30.00
Naturally Cozy: "PREPPER PACK" MENSTRUAL KIT, SURVIVAL BLOG Edition: 18 pads $ 219.99 This kit is designed for the preparedness savvy; it comes vacuum sealed and ready for your long term storage or bugout bag. Kit contains 4 small pads, 4 medium pads, 3 large pads, 4 heavy panty liners and 3 light panty liners. We are one of the prize suppliers for the SurvivalBlog writing contest. From Privy Paper: Prepper Long Term Storage Toilet Paper: 6 Gallon bucket containing 4 rolls of 9 inch 1 Ply vacuum sealed long term storage toilet paper. "4 years of toilet paper for one person in this bucket!" - $114.95
The Prepared Homestead: 1 hour phone consultation regarding permaculture design and homesteading. $75.00
Plan Ahead for Health: Charcoal poultice kit - including activated charcoal (quart), ground flax seeds, and vet wrap. - $24.90; Activated charcoal (one gallon) - $39.95
Outlaw Specialties: a skein of hand dyed yarn $30.00
SilverFire: Solar Lantern $25.00
Grunberg Schloss, Inc: Silver Eagle coin $20.00
AZ Hybrid Light: Flashlight $39.95 retail
419Systems: "Survival Stores: The Prepper's Assistant" $35.00
Homestead Hygiene: Mobile Washer $24.00
Pak-Lite Gear: one Pak-Lite Super Glow LED Flashlight $19.99
Homestead-Store: Handcrafted Pioneer Drying Rack - $130.00
The Mustard Seed: Allimed $80.00

Trayer Wilderness: Trayer Fire Tool $25.00

You Can Survive: "You Can Survive" book $20.00 (2), "Rainbow in the Flames" book $20.00

BeeManiacs: Swarm catcher kit $40.00

Sustainable Preparedness: Off Grid Boot Camp Enrollment

Put it on your calendar: May 15, 2016


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

*Portland, October 23, 2016*

Sustainable Preparedness Expo
http://susprepexpo.com/

General Admission $12, under 12 years old is free!

Hands-On Classes:

David Pruett, MD - "Emergency Suturing"

❝ $95 fee for supplies charged by AMP-3; pre-registration is required. This class fills up fast!

NOTE: This fee is in addition to your admission to the Expo

TO REGISTER FOR SUTURING CLASS CLICK HERE

Howard Shayne, DDS - "Emergency Dental"

Seminar Presentations:

TOPIC PRESENTER COMPANY 
"Introduction to HAM Radio Communication" David Pruett, MD amp-3.net 
"Emergency Dental Situations" Howard Shayne, DDS 
"Natural Immunity" Rob McClintock SuperHerbals.com 
"What You Need to Know Before Looking at Country Property" John Brownlee, JD BuyingOffGrid.com

"Medical Preparedness" & "Fire on the Homestead" Walt Cross (Fire Chief) The Mustard Seed

"Disaster Preparedness" & "WMDs" Greg Vause EMMT911 
"Dinner in a Jar" Janiene Rise RiseNThrive 
"Wild Edibles" Jasmene Rhem Outdoor Education 
"Beekeeping" Robert Norris

Vendors:

AMP-3 - First Aid Kits and Preparedness Products

AZ Hybrid Light - Solar Flashlights and Device Chargers

Backwoods Home Magazine - DVDs, Books, Backwoods Home Magazine

Betsy Stapf - Education on Preparedness

Buying Off Grid - DVDs: Buying Off Grid Property, Preparedness, Health; Fuel Preservation

EMMT911 - Emergency Management Mitigation Team

Grunberg Schloss - Coins, Bullion, Food Storage Supplies

Gruner's Sales - Books, Paracord, Outdoor and Survival Supplies

Handy Sharp/Ruseler's Custom Creations - Tool and Knife sharpening tools, Firestarters, Knives

Homestead-Store - Handcrafted Drying Racks, Homestead Laundry and Kitchen supplies

Outdoor Education - Books, CD's, DVDs, on Wild Edible Plants, Wild Edible Plants & Seed Packets

Pak-Lite Gear - 9v LED flashlights and accessories

Rescue Tape NW

RiseNThrive - Thrive Freeze Dried foods

Rocky Mountain Rocket Stoves

SilverFire - Disaster and Recreation Stoves & Cookware

Simple Safety - Emergency Kits and Supplies

Super Herbals - Supplements, Kitchen Wares, Books

Survival Retreat Consulting - Books and Resources about Survival Property and Real Estate

The King's Oils - Young Living Essential Oils

The Mustard Seed - Health Products, Expert Advice

&#8230; more to come!


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

We have a preparedness and survival expo here in Atlanta this weekend April 23rd and 24th. I'm going Sunday the 24th. It's at cobb galleria.

Edit: on that note if anybody in the area would like to join or meet up send me a pm and we will check out preparedness awesomeness together.


----------



## zombieresponder (Aug 20, 2012)

I went to the first self reliance expo in the D/FW area a couple of years ago. Meh. Steven Harris gave a presentation and Doc Bones/Nurse Amy were there giving a suturing course. I think Jack Spirko did a presentation as well. Other than that, there was nothing noteworthy. Definitely wasn't worth the drive.


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

zombieresponder said:


> I went to the first self reliance expo in the D/FW area a couple of years ago. Meh. Steven Harris gave a presentation and Doc Bones/Nurse Amy were there giving a suturing course. I think Jack Spirko did a presentation as well. Other than that, there was nothing noteworthy. Definitely wasn't worth the drive.[/QUOTE
> 
> I guess what you get out of something is in direct proportion to what you think is note worthy.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

zombieresponder said:


> I went to the first self reliance expo in the D/FW area a couple of years ago. Meh. Steven Harris gave a presentation and Doc Bones/Nurse Amy were there giving a suturing course. I think Jack Spirko did a presentation as well. Other than that, there was nothing noteworthy. Definitely wasn't worth the drive.


Interesting. When I went to an expo, it was less than 5 miles from me. I did not go to any presentations. I think I didn't really have good notice about it and just went there, so I hadn't signed up for anything. I visited with vendors and saw some ideas that have stuck with me ever since. I made contact with some others whose businesses I found interesting.

I would go again to make contact with vendors, to ask questions, and to learn about current goods, information and ideas.


----------



## zombieresponder (Aug 20, 2012)

camo2460 said:


> I guess what you get out of something is in direct proportion to what you think is note worthy.


There were maybe 15 vendors, all looking to sell at vastly inflated prices. I missed Spirko's presentation, and didn't want to wait two hours for the next suturing course. Harris's presentation was the same as what he's done in numerous episodes with Jack on TSP....

Waste of time and money. You're free to view it any way you please.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

zombieresponder said:


> There were maybe 15 vendors, all looking to sell at vastly inflated prices. I missed Spirko's presentation, and didn't want to wait two hours for the next suturing course. Harris's presentation was the same as what he's done in numerous episodes with Jack on TSP....
> 
> Waste of time and money. You're free to view it any way you please.


It doesn't sound like it was good. This is really good to know. Maybe some expos are better than others, but maybe going to one or two is all any of us would want to do. I am also sure that if you see and hear some people once or twice, that is really you need.

This makes me wonder how many or few vendors there actually are that work the expos?

I am not someone who hangs out anywhere. I think that is why I did not watch any presentations. I didn't know when they were and was not interested in hanging out, waiting.

I don't like dealing with crowds either. It is another reason I do not stay long at events like this. What I do remember about the expo I went to was that there were not very many people there, but I went in the afternoon and wondered if there had been more people earlier. They may have also been at presentations.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

AdmiralD7S said:


> My memory is a little fuzzier than I thought. I guess I left about 3 hours early, so maybe they did raffle the gun after I was gone. My concern was that they advertised over $3K of prizes and were projected to fall well short of that. Also, it was a Henry AR-7 survival rifle, not a model 70. Full details below. Note that Lori and others had similar complaints as well.
> 
> http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f2/prepperfest-ohio-23105/index2.html
> 
> Also, it looks like it has continued with a different website: http://www.columbusprepfest.com/. I wasn't sure if it would continue or not. The new site says "Back for our third year and under new management", so maybe they've learned from their mistakes. Obviously, I didn't make the 2016 year, but maybe I'll give 2017 a try if they're back for their 4th rodeo.


There are people who are trained event planners, and then there are people who are probably more interested in particular topics, such as prepping, who do not realize what all it entails. At the expo I went to, one of the exhibitors had a window business. Maybe for some people, an event is an opportunity to sell their wares.

At the expo, I met a woman who had a freeze dried food company. She was the Northwest, Oregon or Washington, so she traveled to work the prepping expo circuit. I would think there would be a group of regulars that would do that, but maybe not. EE is probably so busy they do not need to get any more interest in their products.


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

We have one in South Carolina July 30,2016 Sat.
By state & date.
http://www.preppershowsusa.com/?act=sid&id=350#listing


----------



## jnrdesertrats (Jul 3, 2010)

We went to the Heirloom Expo in Northern California all 3 day's last year. I thought it was awesome. lot's of vendors and at least 3 presentations simultaneously. It was hard to decide which one to attend sometimes. http://theheirloomexpo.com


----------



## gabbyj310 (Oct 22, 2012)

Wished there was something going on in the Ky and Tn area in the next few months??????


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

MAY
14
SATURDAY
Greater Smokey Mountain Survival Expo & Gun Show
The Sevierville Convention Center
Sevierville, Tennessee
May 14 - May 15
100's of booth's of survival and preparedness gear. Seminars held daily by the experts. $2.00 admission discount to PrepperShowsUSA members. 10 space discount to PrepperShowsUSA members.


10 x 10 Booths with 1 table, pipe and drape $350/$330 Prepaid

I...

Read More


----------



## SLTsherey (Mar 10, 2012)

Have never been before but possibly going to attend the one in Oregon next month.


----------



## lilmissy0740 (Mar 7, 2011)

SLTsherey said:


> Have never been before but possibly going to attend the one in Oregon next month.


I go to the one close to me every year. Some years are better than previous years, but there is always something new to learn.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

SLTsherey said:


> Have never been before but possibly going to attend the one in Oregon next month.


The man in the middle of the photos, is someone I have been following for years. He goes by Hank Will, but is the descendant of a couple others who have the same name, Oscar H. Will. He and I are facebook friends. He has quite an interesting background. His bio is very long, so I won't post it, but here is a link if anyone is interested. He s the Editor in Chief at Mother Earth News, but has a very active farm where he raises sheep, and other crops. He makes knives as a hobby during winter months when he can't be out on the farm. http://www.motherearthnews.com/biographies/diy-expert-oscar-will.aspx

His grandfather had a seed company out of Bismarck, North Dakota for decades. He had a good relationship with Native Americans who provided native seeds to him. He was given northern white beans by them, planted them, and now, in our grocery stores, we all have access to those beans.

Hank is quite into native corns, and two years ago grew several varieties, having to very carefully map out when he planted them, and where on his farm, so that they would not cross pollinate. I asked him if he was considering growing enough for seed to sell, maybe starting his own seed company. He was, but his wife had cancer and died last summer. That got in the way of him being able to plant and monitor all the varieties last summer.

Hank is a very down to earth person.

I have been a fan of Mother Earth News since they first began. I have some of the first magazines, and many since, although not a complete collection.


----------

